# Installing headrests in a full size van??



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

A friend of mine is planning on buying a full size van (2012 Chevy Express 12 passenger short wheel base) and swears she saw specific directions somewhere for how to install headrests on the seats to make them safer. But she has checked everywhere online and can't seem to find the thread she thought she saw on a carseat safety forum.

Any ideas??? Thanks!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

It would be on car-seat.org. There is a poster over there that has done just that. I believe I have seen the same thread as well once upon a time. I'd post over there and ask.


----------



## keeanh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi  That was me. Just stumbled on this thread today. Did you get it figured out?


----------

